# YiHi SX Mini G-class (SX550J)



## Attie (11/2/17)

Hey guys.

Does anybody have these in stock or expecting them soon?

Thank you


----------



## Moey_Ismail (11/2/17)

Attie said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> Does anybody have these in stock or expecting them soon?
> 
> Thank you


Howzit, @The eCigStore have a pre order on these


----------



## morras (11/2/17)

That looks like a bloody nice mod !!!!!

I c they only have pre order for the black.......would like the carbon version.


----------



## The eCigStore (13/2/17)

morras said:


> That looks like a bloody nice mod !!!!!
> 
> I c they only have pre order for the black.......would like the carbon version.



Hi
Carbon Fire
Black & Silver
Brown & silver will be coming in

Thanks


----------



## morras (13/2/17)

Thanks bud , exspected eta on these ?


----------

